# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Mandy & Tony

## Chris_2k11

She kept the baby!   :Cheer:  and he didn't have the vasectomy   :Cheer:  I thought it was great when they came running down the corridoor to each other   :Big Grin:  did anyone see it?

----------


## true.moon

yeah that was funny for a sec i thought they were imagining it
tonys bum was sticking out lol

----------


## Jemma

I saw it. It was great!  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

yeh i knew they were going to keep the baby, mandy looked so upset, i really felt sorry for her, but the running down the corridor was quite alarming, i mean it seemed to go on forever. thought it was great though didnt like seeing tonys bum lol! also, wonder what max is going to do cos he found out about the vasectomy and doesnt know about the pregnancy, should be good to see his reaction

----------


## Jemma

> I saw it. It was great!


LOL I meant it was great them keeping the baby not seeing Tony's bum   :Moonie:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

It was a really nice ending   :Smile:   I hope she doesn't lose it or anything.

----------


## di marco

someones written a spoiler about it in the spoiler section though dont know if its true

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

I agree i thought it was quite emotional. I cracked up when i seen Tony's bum excuse the pun  :Lol:

----------


## Debs

i missed last nights episode coz little boy was poorly!! im so glad that they decided to keep the baby. i think they will make great parents

----------


## Debs

i missed tonys bum!!! shame!!!

----------


## Katy

it was really good A bit predictable when they were running to each other though.

----------


## leanne27

i just want to say that i am a huge huge huge fan of mandy and tony and i really hope they win the best couple award, they are soooooo funny, and constantly make me laugh, but could someone answer me this question? cause im really confused lol, when mandy was beating tony ages ago, she thought she was pegnant but then she wasnt but told tony she had an abortion anyway, is this right? because im sure someone told me mandy had actually been pregnant before, is this true?

----------


## xsoftladybugx

_i heard that mandy dies during the birth..._

----------


## Jemma

Nooooo!  :EEK!:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> _i heard that mandy dies during the birth..._


Nooooo! Di Marco said this ages ago too!   :Crying:  I heard she leaves Tony after getting post natal depression after the birth   :Ponder:  Just a rumour I heard though!   :Smile:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I hope she does not die, or get post natal depression.

I love Tony and Mandy, they are such a great couple

----------


## Katy

i've heard this and ive also heard that she is one of the cast members that have asked to leave next year.

----------


## leanne27

why do soap producers keep doin this to u? they are alwasy getting rid of the best characters, i also heard that the taylor/burton family have been axed too, why get rid of all the best characters? as mandy is one of my favourites from hollyoaks.

----------


## Jemma

Mandy is one of them that can actually act! I agree they're always getting rid of the best characters  :Sad:

----------


## di marco

> i just want to say that i am a huge huge huge fan of mandy and tony and i really hope they win the best couple award, they are soooooo funny, and constantly make me laugh, but could someone answer me this question? cause im really confused lol, when mandy was beating tony ages ago, she thought she was pegnant but then she wasnt but told tony she had an abortion anyway, is this right? because im sure someone told me mandy had actually been pregnant before, is this true?


yeh what you said was correct, she wasnt actually pregnant but pretended to tony she had an abortion to hurt him

----------


## di marco

> I heard she leaves Tony after getting post natal depression after the birth   Just a rumour I heard though!


ooooo that would be good, she could do better than tony lol!

----------


## di marco

> Mandy is one of them that can actually act! I agree they're always getting rid of the best characters


they should get rid of the useless waste of space characters and the actors that cant act, rather than axing all the good characters played by decent actors

----------


## babs_ess

Is it just me or does anybody else see something happening with Mandy and Dom?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Is it just me or does anybody else see something happening with Mandy and Dom?


Me! I do! *waves hand in the air!*

----------


## babs_ess

Wahey I'm not the only one  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> Me! I do! *waves hand in the air!*


yep i do too! *waves hand more franticly*

----------

